# How to restore old windows to former glory



## chokie91 (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I have a 1986 VW Cabriolet. I'm in the middle of restoring the exterior right now and the windows are dirty from old age. I have tried clay bar and other car window cleaners to no avail. I was thinking about CLR ing the windows to see if that gets it off. Anyone face a similar problem in their restoration jobs?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Possibly try polishing with cerium oxide. 

http://search.eastwood.com/search?p...e&view=grid&w=Windshield Scratch Remover&rk=1


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

If it's just a buildup of film and not scratches you might try Brasso or Silvo. They have very fine abrasives which will remove the film and leave glass smooth. Try in a corner first just to be sure the glass will not be scratched.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Weathering of Glass*

I had a 1996 Trek that I use to take a 43 mile ride on the Long Island Expressway, back and forth. What was worse, at that time there was a lot of Road Construction and the those huge 18 wheelers 
carrying loads of sand. The damn trucks would ride the middle lane and speed at about 70 MPH. Every little bump in the road, and their tailgates would spread their joy to whatever poor soul was behind these windsheild destroyer's. 
Anyway, my windshield was so weather beaten(that's what the insurance company would call it),that if I drove into a sunset, my front windsheild would blot out from all the chips in it. 
Mercifully, a stone finally cracked it and I had FULL GLASS policy. I took it to a qualified Glass 
Repair center and I told him how bad this window was. He replied, that I could had it replace years ago if I brougt it in and had it inspected. I would have been covered due to "weathering". 
Don't mess with trying to get it fixed, just replace it.(that's if you have full glass coverage).


----------



## chokie91 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

so basically

replace with new instead of trying to buff it out

mine is also "sand blasted" from 30 years of use and its difficult to see in the sunrise/set glare


----------



## chokie91 (May 12, 2011)

There may be help on the horizon. My dad says their is a south american product that will get it out. They use it at work(Chevy Dealer) to get crap off customers car windows. My buddy says too that spray on foamy window cleaner with a sharp straight flat blade will do it, just got to be careful about scratching the window.


----------



## wolf_walker (Dec 4, 2002)

Depends on what they are dirty with, or if it's "weathering" as the poster above said.

Dirt/Stain is cleanable, weathering isn't in any practical sense.

Assuming this is a front windscreen, replace the glass. Unless they have become rare and 
expensive in the last few years it's a trivial cost compared to the benefit. If you cover any kinda
road miles, a windscreen is a wear item. 

Also, cut it out at home and inspect the windscreen frame for rust before calling a glass guy.


----------

